# Time change in the US on March 13



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll keep my opinions to myself on how stupid I think daylight savings time is ....   .... Just want to remind everyone that we lose an our Saturday Night/Sunday Morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I'll keep my opinions to myself on how stupid I think daylight savings time is ....  ..


or not  


> .. Just want to remind everyone that we lose an our Saturday Night/Sunday Morning.


or even an hour. . . . .Spring forward, Fall back 

It was easier to remember when it was the end of the month. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I hate the middle of the month thing also. 

And remember, it's a good time to check your smoke and CO dectectors.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> "...I'll keep my opinions to myself on how stupid I think daylight savings time is ..."



Don't !! It is asinine !!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I, too, dislike the time changes. It takes me weeks to adjust. I just wish we could pick one -- Daylight savings time or Daylight wasting time -- and stick with it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love longer daylight....


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I hate the time change. It's such a nuisance to turn the clocks forward or back. People (like me) always forget and then they're late wherever they go.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Gah, I just went from central to eastern time today (so I lost one hour) and now I'm losing another hour tomorrow night.  

Fortunately, I think I only have one clock to change anymore (my watch). Everything else changes automatically, which is nice.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, great, I just realized I'm going to be playing with time zones without leaving the country this year (part of my vacation will be in Arizona, which does not change the clock!).


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I don't mind it in the fall, since I get an extra hour of sleep. 

But I hate losing one.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> oh, great, I just realized I'm going to be playing with time zones without leaving the country this year (part of my vacation will be in Arizona, which does not change the clock!).


I remember that we tried Daylight Savings Tiime for a year or two back in the late 60s/early 70s; it was decided it did not help us at all. Since then, Arizona stays on Standard time all year round.

Scarlet, what part of Arizona will you be visiting on your vacation?


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I remember that we tried Daylight Savings Tiime for a year or two back in the late 60s/early 70s; it was decided it did not help us at all. Since then, Arizona stays on Standard time all year round.
> 
> Scarlet, what part of Arizona will you be visiting on your vacation?


Arizona moves up a few notches in my list of sane places.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Scarlet, what part of Arizona will you be visiting on your vacation?


Lake Powell one night and The Grand Canyon one night.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Scarlet !! You've changed !

I like you electrifying new look !!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cathymw said:


> I don't mind it in the fall, since I get an extra hour of sleep.
> 
> But I hate losing one.


Sleep the same number of hours. And think of it as losing the time for an hour's housework.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Lake Powell one night and The Grand Canyon one night.


Have a wonderful time and enjoy northern Arizona.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I love longer daylight....


I'm with you, Cuechick. I don't care how dark it is in the morning. I'm not functional until 9 a.m. anyways. Evening sunlight = more gardening hours.



> I hate the time change. It's such a nuisance to turn the clocks forward or back. People (like me) always forget and then they're late wherever they go.


Yeah, sometimes it takes me an hour to figure out how to change my watch. And it's usually weeks before I bother to change the clock in the car.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I really hate it. It gets my sleep messed up for weeks. I'd like to give Congress a swift kick in the pants seats for extending it. I don't believe it saves one cent in energy costs and is just a torture for anyone who has any kind of sleep problems.

Good article here on possible other health problems because of it, not to mention disturbed cows. LOL



> A bit of grogginess and even grumpiness is to be expected when losing precious snoozing time, but in recent years scientific studies have raised alarm about even harsher side effects. Could Daylight Savings Time be the culprit behind heart attacks, traffic accidents and cranky cows?
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/03/11/2110031_time-to-spring-ahead-so-go-to.html#ixzz1GQgdTvcv


Anyway, this rant is my way of reminding everyone to spring forward tonight.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I HATE DST in the spring, but love it in the Fall!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I'm with you, Cuechick. I don't care how dark it is in the morning. I'm not functional until 9 a.m. anyways. Evening sunlight = more gardening hours.
> ...


In southern Arizona it gets very hot in the summer. We can hardly wait for the sun to set so that it is cool enough to go outside. For that reason, I tend to garden in the early morning even though I am not naturally a morning person. If it was up to me, I would shift my clock the other way so that I have a few good hours of sunlight before I go to work. Then I would be working in an air conditioned building for all of the hottest part of the day, and then drive home in time for a nice evening at home. Maybe I should start a movement for Cool Saving Time. Wait, that would look like CST (Central Standard Time). OK, how about Morning Saving Time?  EDIT: Wait, Morning Saving Time (MST) is the same as Mountain Standard Time which is what Arizona stays on all year round.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I love longer daylight....


See, because of my schedule, chaning the clocks doesn't for me. It's always sunny when I go into work and always dark when I go home. No matter what time of year.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sleep the same number of hours. And think of it as losing the time for an hour's housework.


I like the way you think.

I like the longer evening hours. I hate coming home from work in the dark. At least now I may not be ready for bed at 8p.m.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the funny thing is, for me it doesn't matter.  it's always light when I go to work and it's always dark when I go home.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

This has been a personal peeve for years. I wake around 4 a.m. daily... when you knock that back an hour it goes from early to obscene. And the analog watch I've worn for years shows not only time and date but moon phase and tide, which for me is an important function. To reset any one function throws the others off and it takes much tweaking and hair pulling to get everything operating in sync again. For the last five years I've found it's better to simply leave it one hour 'fast' from October until March. So tomorrow while I have to go around resetting every clock and appliance, at least my watch will show the 'correct' time again!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Last I checked, the amount of daylight doesn't change no matter which way we roll the clocks and it's always dark when I get up.


----------



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

What's daylight savings time?  

Oh, I forgot all about such things since moving to Arizona some time ago.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KerylR said:


> Arizona moves up a few notches in my list of sane places.


I wonder whether we could declare _Kindleboards_ a DST-free zone too... I mean, if Arizona gets to decide, why not KB?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I wonder whether we could declare _Kindleboards_ a DST-free zone too... I mean, if Arizona gets to decide, why not KB?


hmm, and i thought I was the anarchist here?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> Last I checked, the amount of daylight doesn't change no matter which way we roll the clocks and it's always dark when I get up.


Some of us don't get up that early, so our days seem to have one less hour of light.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I really wouldn't mind, except that I have to work in the morning. Kind of a drag.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a small child. DST is a nightmare! Why don't we just leave it on one or the other? Here's an article about it from the NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/opinion/11mansfield.html?emc=eta1


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

What a great article; thanks for posting it!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't see the point either. If we gain an extra hour of daylight in the evening, we lose it in the morning. How does that help? And if we have to change the clocks, why can't we 'spring forward' on Monday morning, AFTER we get to the office? Why do we have to lose an hour of the weekend? It's too short already. Of course, come Fall, I'm quite happy to 'fall back' on the weekend.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Here's an article about it from the NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/opinion/11mansfield.html?emc=eta1


Fun article. Though he simplifies why railroads insisted on instituting one common time for all in the 19th century. It wasn't simple inconvenience - it was a matter of life and death! For real. Because trains were operating on different times of different train conductors and different train stations - there were a lot of train accidents. For example, a train that was supposed to have cleared a certain intersection at 11am might arrive 10 minutes late or 6 minutes early (depending on the time the train conductor had or the train station they just left was keeping) and there were a number of major train collisions with fatalities. That's when the government and the railroad folks got together and established one common time, to keep trains running on one schedule and safely.

Now daylight savings time...inexplicable and unjustifiable!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in Washington where it doesn't get dark until 11:00 or so in the summer but it's already light by 5.  I have to say since my kids wake with the sun I like the extra hour in the mornings.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> hmm, and i thought I was the anarchist here?


I just hide it better.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I grew up in AZ, would love to move back there...still chafe at the #$%#$ DST.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I love DST.  Gives me that extra hour of working outside in the yard or garden during the summer.  Whether it's dark or light when I go to work doesn't matter.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Yeah, sometimes it takes me an hour to figure out how to change my watch. And it's usually weeks before I bother to change the clock in the car.


My problem is with the clock on the car radio. Usually it's an hour off for a month before I figure out how to change it, then six months later I forget again.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

DST has never affected my sleeping, but I've always thought the whole idea was silly, like a Monty Python sketch.  I hope to live to see it abolished someday.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

swolf said:


> My problem is with the clock on the car radio. Usually it's an hour off for a month before I figure out how to change it, then six months later I forget again.


I hate that.
deb


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

As with my watch, I haven't reset the clock in my truck for years. It's one more thing that will be back to 'correct', at least until this fall.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

See time change means nothing to my commute.
I get up when it is dark and I come home when it is dark.
Only change to that is about a month in the best of the summer.

And I just go with the flow as far as this changing clocks goes - nice thing is that the computers and the cell phones change themselves.  I remember when they did not.

Just sayin......


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Yeah, sometimes it takes me an hour to figure out how to change my watch. And it's usually weeks before I bother to change the clock in the car.


LOL I never change the clock in my car. In the winter time I just know it's an hour fast all the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Turns out the K3 is smart:  it had the right time when I woke it up this morning even before connecting wirelessly.  With my K1 I had to connect so it could get the time from wherever.  Cool.

I don't care one way or the other. . . .wouldn't mind if we never changed, but don't see it as something over which to get one's knickers in a knot.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate it because it's hard to get kids to realize how late it is in the evening.  My grandson stays with me a lot and he thinks I'm crazy when I tell him it's time to take a shower when the sun's still shining!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> LOL I never change the clock in my car. In the winter time I just know it's an hour fast all the time.


I thought I was the only one who did that . 
I hate the time change and woke up this morning late and with a sinus headache. I really don't see the point is jerking us around by an hour in the spring and fall. I know they say it saves on electricity, but I'd be willing to bet they are wrong, since all you do is shift the darkness & need for lights to the morning. Morning or night, we still need to turn on lights to see what we're doing. What really aggravates me is that last Friday, when I stumbled out to the car at 6:30AM to go to work, it at least felt like it was on the verge of morning and there was some light.

Now I'm back to stumbling around in the pitch dark. And It's worrisome for the kids standing around at the bus stops because now, they're out in the dark, too, instead of semi-light. But I guess no one cares about the safety of the kids or the fact that they are standing by the side of the road in the dark when they don't have to be at this point if they'd just leave the time alone.

But, although it annoys the heck out of me, I'll get over it (until I have to go to work in the dark again this coming week).


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE daylight savings time!!

I work from 6am to 6pm, so when daylight savings rolls around I actually get to see some daylight after work!  Otherwise it's dark when I go in and dark when I get off.  No fun at all.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Set it somewhere and leave it.  Quit changing it around.  I don't care where it's set as long as it quits moving.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

> If we gain an extra hour of daylight in the evening, we lose it in the morning.


Not really, since there are more hours of daylight during the time we're "sprung ahead." The time change aligns the daylight with the hours most people are awake, business are open, etc.

My younger kids get up with the sun too, so they were beginning to get up crazy early. Right before we fall back, they begin to fall asleep crazy early, so they wake up early and unable to go back to sleep. Lately they were waking me up at about 6:45, which is just too early imo. Today they woke me at 7:45, and although the only actual difference was that the clocks said something different, it feels much better to me


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm okay with it, especially in summer when it's hot in the Midwest. Stores should open earlier then. But, hey, I'm one of those early morning birds.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

I like daylight saving time when it goes BACK 1 hour, not forward.

Anyway: Happy Daylight Savings Time Day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> Not really, since there are more hours of daylight during the time we're "sprung ahead."


Well, no. There would be the same number of daylight hours.


> The time change aligns the daylight with the hours most people are awake, business are open, etc.


Yes. . . .so rather than have daylight from, say, 5 a.m. to 8 p.m. it's from 6 a.m. to 9 p.m. . . .for most people it's more helpful to have the daylight at the end of the working day than at the beginning. In winter the daylight hours are fewer and it's immaterial for most folks. . .so we may as well be on 'earth' time. 

The don't bother with this in Iceland. . .the daylight hour differences are such a big swing that it really makes no difference -- it's light almost all the time in the summer and for only a few hours in the middle of the day in winter.

In Hawai'i, they also don't bother since the daylight hour differences between winter and summer are not much different at all. Though when we lived there, the base commander made 'working hours' an hour earlier in the summer. One reason was that it made for more time overlap with DC for folks who had to connect. . .and one reason was that he could then go play golf in the late afternoon.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I LOVE DST and look forward to its arrival.. 
Getting home from work while there is still light is a treat. Sitting outside after dinner another treat.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you 1 million times for this thread.  DST screws up my sleep patterns for about three days & makes me feel generally cruddy & out of synch.  I HATE it!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, no. There would be the same number of daylight hours.


Huh? In most places, the sun stays up longer in the spring/summer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> Huh? In most places, the sun stays up longer in the spring/summer.


There are more daylight hours in Summer than Winter, of course. But the number of hours of daylight TODAY, for instance, is what it is. It doesn't matter whether it starts at 6 and ends at 8 or starts at 5 and ends at 7. . . that's a purely human construct stapled onto what the earth is doing.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are more daylight hours in Summer than Winter, of course. But the number of hours of daylight TODAY, for instance, is what it is. It doesn't matter whether it starts at 6 and ends at 8 or starts at 5 and ends at 7. . . that's a purely human construct stapled onto what the earth is doing.


I'm guessing when people talk about daylight hours, they probably mean the number of hours of daylight during _their_ day (while they're awake). So if the sun sets at 8pm now instead of 7pm, it feels like one more hour of daylight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I would be very happy if we just stayed on DST year round.
But then I'm night blind and want that light in the evening.
I'm not a morning person, so it's not like I'd see it then...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Funny story - I stopped to pick up a gluten-free pizza after work on Friday (that was my first mistake) and a Sweet Young Thing with a great big smile waited on me. Here's my conversation with the happiest person I've ever seen:

SYT: Are you ready for the weekend?
Me: Yes, except for losing an hour of sleep.
SYT: Oh, but we get an extra hour of sunshine!
Me: Well, aren't you a Pollyanna? I'm sorry - you probably don't know who that is.
SYT: But I do! I LOVE Pollyanna!

All I could think of was, I bet you do!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

4Katie said:


> SYT: Are you ready for the weekend?
> Me: Yes, except for losing an hour of sleep.
> SYT: Oh, but we get an extra hour of sunshine!
> Me: Well, aren't you a Pollyanna? I'm sorry - you probably don't know who that is.
> SYT: But I do! I LOVE Pollyanna!


Brilliant!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are more daylight hours in Summer than Winter, of course. But the number of hours of daylight TODAY, for instance, is what it is. It doesn't matter whether it starts at 6 and ends at 8 or starts at 5 and ends at 7. . . that's a purely human construct stapled onto what the earth is doing.


Oh, I get what you're saying. But what I was saying still stands. We don't lose an hour in the morning, since there are more hours of daylight. If the amount of daylight were the same during the summer and winter, "gaining" an hour in the evening - after, say, work -would lead to "losing" it in the morning before work. But since there are more hours of sun, we get to experience that extra hour in the sunlight that would be spent at work if not for DST, but we also get to experience sunlight before/on the way to work.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, want a good laugh at my expense?  While I correctly reset my alarm clock, I actually set my watches BACK an hour....  now I have to redo them again...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

While I don't really see the point of DST (and I understand that it really doesn't save much in the way of electricity either), and I do sympathize with all those who are annoyed by the hassle of resetting clocks or who suddenly find themselves going to work in the dark, I keep wondering whether all the people who have such a hard time adjusting their sleep by one hour have the same problems when they're going on vacation.... and if so, whether that means they only vacation in their own time zone.... For a _lot_ of people, going home to visit family at Christmas probably means going to a different time zone, and yet you don't hear any complaints then about the time-disruption of sleep! So what factor is it that makes it so much harder to adjust to DST?  (Serious question, not being snarky!)


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> While I don't really see the point of DST (and I understand that it really doesn't save much in the way of electricity either), and I do sympathize with all those who are annoyed by the hassle of resetting clocks or who suddenly find themselves going to work in the dark, I keep wondering whether all the people who have such a hard time adjusting their sleep by one hour have the same problems when they're going on vacation.... and if so, whether that means they only vacation in their own time zone.... For a _lot_ of people, going home to visit family at Christmas probably means going to a different time zone, and yet you don't hear any complaints then about the time-disruption of sleep! So what factor is it that makes it so much harder to adjust to DST?  (Serious question, not being snarky!)


It happens a day before finals week at my school. Not fun having an 8 AM final that first morning.

Other than that, I think a lot of it is the lack of the change being voluntary.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> While I don't really see the point of DST (and I understand that it really doesn't save much in the way of electricity either), and I do sympathize with all those who are annoyed by the hassle of resetting clocks or who suddenly find themselves going to work in the dark, I keep wondering whether all the people who have such a hard time adjusting their sleep by one hour have the same problems when they're going on vacation.... and if so, whether that means they only vacation in their own time zone.... For a _lot_ of people, going home to visit family at Christmas probably means going to a different time zone, and yet you don't hear any complaints then about the time-disruption of sleep! So what factor is it that makes it so much harder to adjust to DST?  (Serious question, not being snarky!)


Well I try not to change my sleep schedule when I go home to another time zone. If I normally sleep from 12-8am in EST, I sleep from 11-7am in central. There's not really any adjustment. Of course, it doesn't always work out that way, but then I do complain about it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate trying to remember what clocks change on their own. Ultimately my family checks the microwave, which we know doesn't change automatically.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> ... We live in southern Indiana, and we keep the same time as NYC. The county to the _east _of us is an hour behind us part of the year. I never can remember which. There are towns around here somewhere that are literally split down the middle because of DST. Some of them are also in the Central Time Zone, which just adds to the confusion. Since I have to go to the county next to us this weekend for a book signing, I guess I had better figure out what time it is up there pretty soon. Maybe tomorrow I can get up earlier than one p.m.! (Bed at 3 a.m., and yes, a little laziness.)


I remember thinking it odd that some of a state would adopt DST while other parts did not and, in a state already in two time zones, it would be even more confusing. At least most of Arizona is in one time zone and only the Navajo Nation, in northeastern Arizona, observes DST. (This makes sense as otherwise the Navajo Nation would have clocks set differently in different areas. Also, since that area is on the eastern border of the state, most clocks still show earlier times to the east and later times to the west. I checked in Wikipedia and saw that the Hopi Nation, which is completely surrounded by the Navajo Nation, does not observe DST.  Time in the United States)

However, when I did a quick search on Indiana and DST, I found the following:

Apparently in 2006/2007 all of Indiana started observing DST. For a list of what parts of Indiana are in which time zone, try Indiana Time.

From Saving Daylight, Wasting Electricity
University of California-Santa Barbara economics professor Matthew Kotchen and Ph.D. student Laura Grant decided to use the change in Indiana to study the effect of DST to power consumption.


> Their finding: Having the entire state switch to daylight-saving time each year, rather than stay on standard time, costs Indiana households an additional $8.6 million in electricity bills. They conclude that the reduced cost of lighting in afternoons during daylight-saving time is more than offset by the higher air-conditioning costs on hot afternoons and increased heating costs on cool mornings.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Even though I live in Arizona, I did need to reset one clock --- the one on KindleBoards! In order to see the time on KB match the time in Arizona, I needed to reduce the Time Offset value by 1 in the Look and Layout Preferences in my Profile.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Gah, I just went from central to eastern time today (so I lost one hour) and now I'm losing another hour tomorrow night.
> 
> Fortunately, I think I only have one clock to change anymore (my watch). Everything else changes automatically, which is nice.


When I lived in Indiana, I used to hear comments about switching time zones all the time, but to clarify, before IN joined the ranks of DST idiocy, it was always on Eastern Standard Time, it was never on Central Time, its just that Central Savings Time is the same as Eastern Standard. DST only switches us from Standard Time to Savings Time.

It's all enough to make me want to move to Arizona, where sanity still reigns. Well, except for the in-laws (just kidding).


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> While I don't really see the point of DST (and I understand that it really doesn't save much in the way of electricity either), and I do sympathize with all those who are annoyed by the hassle of resetting clocks or who suddenly find themselves going to work in the dark, I keep wondering whether all the people who have such a hard time adjusting their sleep by one hour have the same problems when they're going on vacation.... and if so, whether that means they only vacation in their own time zone.... For a _lot_ of people, going home to visit family at Christmas probably means going to a different time zone, and yet you don't hear any complaints then about the time-disruption of sleep! So what factor is it that makes it so much harder to adjust to DST?  (Serious question, not being snarky!)


It's particularly hard on preachers. Those Sunday mornings are hard, anyway. And so many people forget the change, contributions go down. Double whammy.


----------

